# `



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> I've got an old flip top Plano I've had since I was a kid and an old Flambeau with a lid and pull out drawer. The combination of the two seems to work OK along with whatever I can shove in my vest, however I'd like to consolidate things.
> 
> I fish both from a boat (inland lakes) and wade creeks and rivers. So I'm looking for a box big enough to carry all my tackle for boat trips but also one where the lure boxes are removable and can be tossed in a wading tackle bag or sling. I don't reasonably expect the wading bag to carry everything, just enough to get me by - perhaps some soft plastics and associated jigs, a hard bait or two, and some top water lures. I'm no tournament angler so I don't need an entire four drawer box just for crankbaits. But in angling in both lakes and rivers I require a decent amount of variety such as shallow and deep diving options.
> 
> ...


I've seen the 1374 on sale at Cabelas.com for about $39.99 at times so you may want to wait to pull the trigger or use a $10 off $50 coupon from Dick's.

I ordered a Plano 651010 20 inch toolbox from Home Depot with ship to store for $12.99. The dimensions are 20.25 long x 10.88 wide x 9.125 high. I'll probably take out the tray and just use it for 3600 and 3700 boxes. It should be at the store by Tuesday so I'll let you know how it works....It going to be my mini "Plano 7915" if it stores the boxes as well as I think it will! I'll post a picture when I see how many boxes it will hold.(s/b 4 3700's + 4-6 3500's I'm guessing) Or the 3700's or 3600's with a spinnerbait box.

A little out of the box thinking ( See what I did there).


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

This is the same box that I ordered from Home Depot
https://www.amazon.com/Plano-651-010-20-Inch-Tool-Tray/dp/B0032Y8RIS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1469241900&sr=8-4&keywords=651010

You may want to check out other toolboxs if you think this is too big but for $12.99 its a steal. Home Depot also has some good deals on Plano Utility boxes. Another option is to go to the thinner 3600 and 3700 boxes. You can store more lures in a smaller area so you may not need this big of a box.








Just checked - Dick's has the 1374 for $49.99. I think I have a coupon code you can have if you go that route.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

RiparianRanger said:


> Well the ol' plastic Flambeau took a turn for the worse the last outing and will need to be replaced. I've settled on 3700 boxes for my wading bag, and think it prudent to stick with that for the larger tackle box/bag I eventually go with for the boat.
> 
> At this juncture it boils down to hard-sided or soft-sided. The way I see it the hard sided potentially has more longevity. No issues with worn corners or tearing. However, rigidity also means the inability to shove a few spools or extra line or a smaller tackle tray in a pocket here and there. Further, hard-sided won't absorb water in the event there's a small puddle on the dock or deck of the boat whereas the fabric of the soft-sided options might wick up a bit of water, or possibly mud if I were to take it bank fishing. I have seen some soft-sided versions with a rubberized bottom that runs an inch to inch and a half up from the bottom helping to mitigate this issue. Think if I were to go with a soft-sided option this would be a must-have.
> 
> ...


Dick's has 20% off with free shipping today and tomorrow. So your 1374 would be $40 + tax...

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...no+1374&redirectfrmcatfam=true&frmSearch=true


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Are you in NE Ohio? These bags aren't fancy but they hold up really well.
















The Cabela's Advanced Anglers bags are terrific too with lots of pockets features.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...d=734095080&CQ_search=advanced+angler&CQ_st=b

I'll get a photo up of the Plano $13 box with the boxes I put in it to show you that option. I think I put 2 3600 1 3700 and a spinnerbait box.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

I believe that it is called a Plano marine box it has a o ring sealed top and good latches then I pretty much stuff my tackle in the box and store it on the boat. It is rather large so bank fishing is out. But I find a book bag is the way to go when bank or stream side fishing.

This year I have also started to switch to the Flambeau rust proof boxes witch I hope are worth the money spent


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll ad my two cents...
Go to cabalas - look for this 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/fish.../Ne-1000002949?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU

Or if you can find the older green version in the cave. (I like it better - had a front zipper pocket that would hold 3500 or 3600)..

I have 4 (two each size) and love them.
You will still need some hard boxes for hard baits - but this forces you to lessen your load and you can buy extra pages (inserts) to store grab-n-go stuff.

I also like the wally world plano cheapo for another modular setup (the two 3500 can be swapped).
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Plano-1123-Flex-N-Go-Satchel/23597677

B.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

The Cabelas advance series Anglers bags work best for me , I have extra storage box's and can switch out box's to suit what I'm fishing for . Also put labels on ends of box's so I can quickly find what I'm looking for !


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

ReparionRanger,

I too struggle with this fight. Storage and portability. What I have came to over the past couple of years is carrying a back pack or a smaller tackle bag.

The smaller tackle bag is always on sale at Cabelas on Polaris. They are either blue or green and I use that for the river when I wade.i use 2 3500 Plano boxes and custom pack baits depending on the trip.

I advise everyone who says theybwant to be mobile while fisging and not carry 100lbs of tackle to go the thrift store and buy backpacks. 

I have a really nice one now that has more pockets then I need and stores everything I'd use on any given bank fishing day. I carry my plastics in one pocket and in the big compartment I pack a 3800 Plano and a 3600 Plano, and then in the smaller pockets I pack some smaller boxes with spinner baits, top water baits, ect. I carry all the normal "usual suspects" bait wise and custom pack some baits for specific trips.

I don't have a boat, but I have a 2nd bass pro backpack (the blue ones that hold 3600 series Plano boxes. Very easily identified! LOL) When I am fortunate enough to be going out on a boat I will load the bottom compartment with lure boxes for that trip. In the top I put some smaller custom packed boxes and some typical plastics. Tools in the pockets, hooks and weights in the top "sunglass pocket", etc.

What I have found is I end up with convenient bags for wading and bank fishing that are ready to go and only missing a few things that are trip/location specific, or are already in the other bag and just need transferred. 

None of the bags cause me to tire out or need breaks to let me back rest. All of them allow me to be custom packed for a trip in minutes. (Most of the time I don't even need to pack anything additional either.) I am 100% mobile, ask anyone that fishes with me! 

I spent $10 on a new River bag from Cabelas, $3 on a possibly unused backpack (that was originally $100) and $25 on the bass pro bag, and I bought a bunch of second hand Plano boxes for next to nothing.

I do however spend way to much on upgrading tackle! But, that is part of the fun for me....

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

You can go nuts with all the tackle storage selections out there. I have multiple bags/boxes of different sizes and styles. The main box is a flip top is my main Erie box that I grab when I'm heading there ... another smaller box for panfish, I might grab that one if I'm just going perching but always seem to need something in the other when on Erie ... a couple bags filled w/plastic boxes filled w/jigs and snaps and all that kind of stuff ... several of the roll up sleeves for bottom bouncers and spinner rigs ... and a couple older boxes that I stash the extra stuff like crankbaits and spoons and other stuff of that nature ... I grab what I need for that trip and usually only have a couple with me ... mine and the boats I go on don't have a lot of storage so I have to be selective ...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cabelas advanced anglers bag. We tourny fish and will often be in diff peoples boats. When im a non boater or just fishing from someone elses boat i can fit everything i need in it. My plastics stay in small boxes in there origanl bags


----------

